# Hardware Fun



## maniacmurphy (24. Juli 2015)

Günstigste Soundcard in Deutschlands:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin im Urlaub auf Juist, habe wohl die günstigste gefunden. 😉


----------



## Niza (24. Juli 2015)

Netter Schnappschuss.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2015)

Wahrscheinlich Strandgut von Strandräubern


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2015)

Boa ist die teuer... So viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben. Da nehme ich lieber die hier: MOGOI Virtuell 7.1 Externe USB-2.0-Kanal-Audio: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## acer86 (24. Juli 2015)

Ihr mit eurer Teuren High End Hardware die tut es doch auch es muss nicht immer so teuer sein:  Andoer® 2Stke Tragbare Mini External USB 2.0 Virtual: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder aus china: USB 2.0 Für Mic Speaker Audio 5.1Ch Kanal 3D Soundkarte Adapter Virtuelle Für PC | eBay


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juli 2015)

Holy shit! 1€!  Ich glaub ich hol mir mal so nen ultra billig Adapter nur um mal die Soundqualität zu hören. Ist das wohl besser als Telefonqualität?


----------



## acer86 (24. Juli 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Holy shit! 1€!  Ich glaub ich hol mir mal so nen ultra billig Adapter nur um mal die Soundqualität zu hören. Ist das wohl besser als Telefonqualität?



Vor ein paar Monaten gab es die sogar noch für 0,89€


----------



## Niza (24. Juli 2015)

so billige Soundkarten. 

Hat jemand Lust just of fun ne Review zu schreiben?. 
Oder sogar mal einen Vorschlag, dass PCGH mal nen Artikel über solche Produkte schreibt.
Von so günstigen USB Soundkarten oder auch sehr sehr günstiger Hardware.
Wäre sicherlich hoch interessand, sowas im test zu sehen.

*Wer Netzteile mit viel Power für wenig Geld sucht ***(3 Sternchen siehe unten) :
*
*1000 Watt* für *73€* !
Tacens Mars MP1000 1000 Watt ATX 2.3 Netzteil 85+ Eco Gamer PSU *NEU* | eBay

*950 Watt* für *55€* !
950 WATT ATX PC Computer Netzteil 8xSATA 14cm leiser LÃ¼fter 950W 140mm 80+ Werte 4039282990804 | eBay

*900 Watt* für* 57€* !
Storm 900W Watt leise PC Netzanschluss PSU, 120mm LÃ¼fter + 6 polig + SATA (PPFC) | eBay

*850 Watt* für *44€* !
850 WATT ATX PC Computer Netzteil SATA PCIe 14cm silent leiser LÃ¼fter 850W 140mm | eBay

*800 Watt* für* 44€* !
800 Watt Netzteil MP-800P von Rhombutech | 80+ zertifiziert | leise & effizient | eBay

*650 Watt*  für *29€* !
650 Watt Techsolo STP-650 | eBay

*500 Watt* für *18€* !
500 Watt ATX PC Computer Netzteil Apower SATA PFC 2x 8cm 80mm Lüfter P4 PFC 500W | eBay

Und das günstigste ist natürlich ein CobaKing Silent Netzteil *420 Watt* für gerade mal *16€*  !
420Watt CobaKing 420W Netzteil SEHR LEISE !!! 120mm LÃ¼fter | eBay



*Wer Allerdings Qualität liebt :*

Bei *1200 Watt*  ist man bei den *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Gold 1200 Watt* für "nur" *261€* genau richtig :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/be-quiet-DAR...63?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4197189ba3

Wem 1200 Watt aber nicht reicht, ist bei dem *Corsair AX1500i Modular Titanium Netzteil 1500 Watt* für "nur" *487€*  genau richtig :
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Corsair-AX15...60?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5d55ef94b4

Also falls mal wieder wer nen 5000€ PC sich zusammenstellen will, wisst ihr ja was ihr empfehlen könnt 

*Anhang :*
***Benutzung auf Eigene Gefahr und unter eigenen Risiko !

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2015)

Gibt auch technisch gute Netzteile für 15€ wie das Delta Fujitsu mit 500W, gabs mal für 15€ mit einem Gutschein. Billig ist zwar in vielen Fällen ein Chinaböller, aber nicht immer  
500Watt DELTA Electronics ATX Netzteil DPS-500QB ~80Plus Bronze fÃ¼r 15,04 inkl. DHL Express bei Pollin! - Deals - Abgelaufen


----------

